# Failed IUD removal



## swiedner7 (Apr 23, 2018)

Does this require a modifer?  Since more work was actually done than if it was successful- 2 different providers, u/s and IUD hook,. Modifer -52 will cut reimbursement in half and doesn't seem correct.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Apr 27, 2018)

You will need to append a modifier, and it is likely you will see a reduction in the allowed amount.  The article below from AAPC may assist you in determining which modifier is most appropriate since the details of the failure aren't listed in your post.

https://www.aapc.com/blog/42008-know-the-difference-between-modifiers-52-and-53/


----------

